# Help modifying eliquid recipe *maths needed



## stevie g (9/7/16)

I made 1000ml of a flavor with the following ratios.

PG 127ml
VG 701ml
Flavor 142 ml
Nic 100mg PG 30ml

Except I added 90ml of NIC

Now how do I know what my recipe PG/VG ratio is?.

I know I'm now @9mg instead of 3mg and I can fix it using a eliquid combining app but I need to know what my ratio is now that I added an extra 60ml of PG (AND NIC).

Please if anyone knows the maths share it with me?.


----------



## stevie g (9/7/16)

My calculations so far

All PG = 359
All VG = 701

TOTAL = 1060

So I'm in the ball park of a 36pg/64vg ratio is this correct?.


----------



## Caveman (9/7/16)

PG 127ml + (90ml nic) = 217ml + 142ml flavor = 359ml
VG 701ml

701 + 359 = 1060
So VG would be 701 /1060 * 100 ~ 66
and PG would be 359/1060 * 100 ~ 34



Sprint said:


> My calculations so far
> 
> All PG = 359
> All VG = 701
> ...



Seems about right to me..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (9/7/16)

Thank you, was stressing a bit.


----------



## SAVaper (10/7/16)

Easy
Make 2 more batches without nicotene.
Then devide the first batch in 3 equal parts and top it up so all 3 are the same.

...or maybe...


...no...


...yes...


All I know is this is a royal screw-up.


----------



## Silver (10/7/16)

@Sprint 
Yes, i agree with @Caveman - PG is now 33.9% or call it 34%


----------

